# Raye's Mustard Mill Museum



## Snuffleufflegus

Taken with an iphone 11
Edited in PS6

Raye's Mustard Mill



> Raye's Mustard Mill is a working museum in the island community of Eastport, Maine, and the last remaining traditional stone ground mustard mill in North America. At the turn of the last century, when Raye's Mustard Mill was built to supply mustard to the two dozen or so sardine canneries in Eastport and countless others along the coast of Maine, Eastport had a population of over 5,000. Today, all of Maine's sardine canneries are gone, and Eastport has lost 75% of its population. But Raye's Mustard Mill survives as a testament to the past.


(Visit the link to read more)


----------



## Cookiegal

@Snuffleufflegus,

Sorry Joseph but I had to edit your post due to copyright issues as that text was copied from another site. As the rules state, we are only permitted to post a short snippet or paragraph from quoted articles with a link to the source. Also, the text should be in quote tags as it looked like it was something you had written. The way it appears now is how such things should be posted in the future. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Sorry bout that..I guess it's been years since i read the rules.Probably a good time for a refresher.My sincere apologies.


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem Joseph. Stuff happens.


----------



## RT

Snuffleufflegus said:


> Sorry bout that..I guess it's been years since i read the rules.Probably a good time for a refresher.My sincere apologies.


Probably I'm guilty of the same, and didn't realize it.
Just hold off reading the rules atm.... for there may be new ones shortly


----------

